# NHP fertility plus for women/men



## xXxLizxXx

anyone heard of these multivitamin pills? anyone got any success stories? aa they r quite expensive i shud hope they do more than just takin folic acid, but i dont understand y they r so great? so if anyone has any views or opinions of the product plz comment. xxx


----------



## betty14

sorry not heard of them?

hope someone reads this and gives you a little help 

:dust:

x x x


----------



## mrsdh

xXxLizxXx said:


> anyone heard of these multivitamin pills? anyone got any success stories? aa they r quite expensive i shud hope they do more than just takin folic acid, but i dont understand y they r so great? so if anyone has any views or opinions of the product plz comment. xxx

Hello:) I'm taking them. They were recommended by my acupuncturist. She said they are formulated with high quality easily absorbed minerals. Marilyn glenville a top womens nutritionist formulated them. They are expensive but I get them tax free online from 40fide.com in jersey. I think you save around £7. No bfp so no success story yet!!


----------



## Imaan

Hi there,

I did lots of comparisons and read Dr Marlylin's book and then decided to buy the vitamins for my dh. They are expensive. We have ordered 3 month's worth and if there is no success then we will stop but thought it would be worth a try. 

Dr. Marylin also recommends taking high strength fish oil (she actually does her own which containts very high levels of EPA/DHA) - I found that Seven Seas Extra strong cod liver oil (in oil form - not capsule form) is just as high in EPAs and DHAs as Dr. Marylin's own capsules and they are sooooooo much cheaper. Unfortunately DH doesn't like taking fish oil (even if it is mixed with a smoothy) so I got him the seven seas in capsules (with a lower EPA/DHA). 

Dr. Marylin also recommends taking a seperate Vitamin C supplement in addition to her own vitams so ensure your Dh is getting 1000mg Vit C per day. So DH takes the soluble ones (he breaks them in two and takes it twice a day - as that was recommended in the book). They are so cheap too.

In addition, I also have him on Co-Enzyme Q10 as I noticed many other fertility pills contained that, but Dr. Marylin's didn't. 

SO to sum up... Dh is taking:

Ferility Plus for men (3 times per day)
Vitamin C (1000mg) - 500mg twice per day 
Seven Seas Extra High Strength Cod liver Oil - Once per day
Co-Enzyme Q10 - once per day

I shall let you know the results,

It's a small price to pay if it works 

:flower:


----------



## Imaan

mrsdh said:


> xXxLizxXx said:
> 
> 
> anyone heard of these multivitamin pills? anyone got any success stories? aa they r quite expensive i shud hope they do more than just takin folic acid, but i dont understand y they r so great? so if anyone has any views or opinions of the product plz comment. xxx
> 
> Hello:) I'm taking them. They were recommended by my acupuncturist. She said they are formulated with high quality easily absorbed minerals. Marilyn glenville a top womens nutritionist formulated them. They are expensive but I get them tax free online from 40fide.com in jersey. I think you save around £7. No bfp so no success story yet!!Click to expand...

Thanks for that link. They are so much cheaper on that website than what I paid! pitty I just got my 3 bottles sent to me a couple of weeks ago. Hopefully, I will be ordered from 40fide.com next time! :thumbup:

All the best with getting your BFP :flower:


----------



## Dodima1999

Hi
These were recommended by our fertility doctor. I actually started taking them on April 15th. Was told by 2 health shop workers that they are very good but have no idea. Really hope we all get our success stories soon....


----------



## Dodima1999

Just found this on another site. Might be useful


Hey Mrs. Kia can you believe the weather? Any chance you could squeeze me into your suitcase. I would be very well behaved. My AF arrived again and I'm waiting for ovulation again. I seriously doubt we are going to get PG naturally. So just counting down the days till first IVF appointmnet. 


Caoimhe here is some info about fertility plus, its what the rotunda reccomend: 

Fertility Plus for Women and Fertility Plus for Men have been specially formulated to contain optimum levels of the most important nutrients for example:

Fertility Plus for Women

60 vegetable capsules.

Ingredient list:

2 capsules per day provides the following doses 
Beta-carotene 15mg 
Vitamin B1 20mg 
Vitamin B2 20mg 
Vitamin B3 20mg 
Vitamin B5 20mg 
Vitamin B6 20mg 
Vitamin B12 20mcg 
Folic Acid 400mcg 
Vitamin C 200mg 
Vitamin E 300iu 
Vitamin D 100iu 
Selenium 100mcg 
Zinc 30mg (elemental) 
Calcium 20mg (elemental) 
Magnesium 20mg (elemental) 
Chromium 20mcg 
Manganese 5mg 
Iron 5mg 

Why these ingredients?

Zinc, the most important mineral for fertility, is included in the formulation at an optimum level for maximum benefit.

The B vitamins are included and especially B6 which research has shown to help women conceive.

Folic acid, at 400mcg is the recommended level for prevention of spina bifida and needs to be taken at least three months before conceiving.

Plus all the other important nutrients known to help increase fertility such as selenium, chromium, magnesium, manganese, vitamin E. etc..

These ingredients have been specifically selected to include only those nutrients, at the highest effective dose, which have been shown scientifically to have beneficial effects on increasing fertility.

Fertility Plus for Men

90 vegetable capsules.

Ingredient list:

3 capsules per day provides the following doses:

The same nutrients as in Fertility Plus for Women with the addition of:

L-arginine 1000mg 
L-cartinine 100mg 
L-taurine 100mg 
Vitamin A 696µg RE 
Vitamin K 100µg 


Why these ingredients?

Fertility Plus for Men contains all of the same ingredients as Fertility Plus for Women plus certain special ingredients known for increasing male fertility:

Zinc is the most important mineral for male fertility and plays an enormous part in sperm production and health. This is included at an optimum level for maximum benefit.

Specific amino acids, L-arginine and L-carnitine, have also been included because they are essential for normal functioning of sperm cells. The head of the sperm contains an exceptional amount of L-arginine and the higher the levels of L-carnitine found in sperm cells, the higher the sperm count and motility.

Vitamin E is also included in this formulation as studies have shown that it helps increase the chances of fertilisation.

Plus all the other important nutrients known to help increase fertility such as selenium, chromium, magnesium, manganese etc..

These ingredients have been specifically selected to include only those nutrients, at the highest effective dose, which have been shown scientifically to have beneficial effects on increasing fertility.

Fertility Plus for Women and Fertility Plus for Men have been produced to the highest possible standards with all the ingredients being:

In their most bio-availiable form to aid absorption. 
Hypoallergenic- free from sugar, gluten, starch, wheat, yeast, Soya and dairy products. 
Free from, genetically modified organisms. (GMOs). 
Made without the use of artificial flavours, colours or preservatives. 
Suitable for vegetarians and vegans. 
Contained in vegetable capsules. 
So if you are interested in increasing your fertility and improving your chances of conceiving, there is no better multivitamin and mineral to help you than Fertility Plus for Women and Fertility Plus for Men. 


This is what the bottle looks like: 



It is made by NHP. I couldn't get it in a chemist but most health shops have it, its also available at: 
https://www.healthstore.ie 

It costs about &#8364;33 for 90 tablets (3 a day) -so 1 month supply. 

I got both for &#8364;25 in The Health Store. 

I read a short article that said co-enzyme Q10 can improve motility has anyone ever heard that or tried it?


----------



## xXxLizxXx

thanks girls for ur advice and input.:thumbup:
i no we all wanna try everything we can to get pregnant!!:baby:
im guna keep trying these pills and will tell my doctors tuesday for my next steps appointment and see what she says. wil keep ya posted xx


----------



## Imaan

Dodima1999 said:


> Just found this on another site. Might be useful
> 
> 
> Hey Mrs. Kia can you believe the weather? Any chance you could squeeze me into your suitcase. I would be very well behaved. My AF arrived again and I'm waiting for ovulation again. I seriously doubt we are going to get PG naturally. So just counting down the days till first IVF appointmnet.
> 
> 
> Caoimhe here is some info about fertility plus, its what the rotunda reccomend:
> 
> Fertility Plus for Women and Fertility Plus for Men have been specially formulated to contain optimum levels of the most important nutrients for example:
> 
> Fertility Plus for Women
> 
> 60 vegetable capsules.
> 
> Ingredient list:
> 
> 2 capsules per day provides the following doses
> Beta-carotene 15mg
> Vitamin B1 20mg
> Vitamin B2 20mg
> Vitamin B3 20mg
> Vitamin B5 20mg
> Vitamin B6 20mg
> Vitamin B12 20mcg
> Folic Acid 400mcg
> Vitamin C 200mg
> Vitamin E 300iu
> Vitamin D 100iu
> Selenium 100mcg
> Zinc 30mg (elemental)
> Calcium 20mg (elemental)
> Magnesium 20mg (elemental)
> Chromium 20mcg
> Manganese 5mg
> Iron 5mg
> 
> Why these ingredients?
> 
> Zinc, the most important mineral for fertility, is included in the formulation at an optimum level for maximum benefit.
> 
> The B vitamins are included and especially B6 which research has shown to help women conceive.
> 
> Folic acid, at 400mcg is the recommended level for prevention of spina bifida and needs to be taken at least three months before conceiving.
> 
> Plus all the other important nutrients known to help increase fertility such as selenium, chromium, magnesium, manganese, vitamin E. etc..
> 
> These ingredients have been specifically selected to include only those nutrients, at the highest effective dose, which have been shown scientifically to have beneficial effects on increasing fertility.
> 
> Fertility Plus for Men
> 
> 90 vegetable capsules.
> 
> Ingredient list:
> 
> 3 capsules per day provides the following doses:
> 
> The same nutrients as in Fertility Plus for Women with the addition of:
> 
> L-arginine 1000mg
> L-cartinine 100mg
> L-taurine 100mg
> Vitamin A 696µg RE
> Vitamin K 100µg
> 
> 
> Why these ingredients?
> 
> Fertility Plus for Men contains all of the same ingredients as Fertility Plus for Women plus certain special ingredients known for increasing male fertility:
> 
> Zinc is the most important mineral for male fertility and plays an enormous part in sperm production and health. This is included at an optimum level for maximum benefit.
> 
> Specific amino acids, L-arginine and L-carnitine, have also been included because they are essential for normal functioning of sperm cells. The head of the sperm contains an exceptional amount of L-arginine and the higher the levels of L-carnitine found in sperm cells, the higher the sperm count and motility.
> 
> Vitamin E is also included in this formulation as studies have shown that it helps increase the chances of fertilisation.
> 
> Plus all the other important nutrients known to help increase fertility such as selenium, chromium, magnesium, manganese etc..
> 
> These ingredients have been specifically selected to include only those nutrients, at the highest effective dose, which have been shown scientifically to have beneficial effects on increasing fertility.
> 
> Fertility Plus for Women and Fertility Plus for Men have been produced to the highest possible standards with all the ingredients being:
> 
> In their most bio-availiable form to aid absorption.
> Hypoallergenic- free from sugar, gluten, starch, wheat, yeast, Soya and dairy products.
> Free from, genetically modified organisms. (GMOs).
> Made without the use of artificial flavours, colours or preservatives.
> Suitable for vegetarians and vegans.
> Contained in vegetable capsules.
> So if you are interested in increasing your fertility and improving your chances of conceiving, there is no better multivitamin and mineral to help you than Fertility Plus for Women and Fertility Plus for Men.
> 
> 
> This is what the bottle looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> It is made by NHP. I couldn't get it in a chemist but most health shops have it, its also available at:
> https://www.healthstore.ie
> 
> It costs about 33 for 90 tablets (3 a day) -so 1 month supply.
> 
> I got both for 25 in The Health Store.
> 
> I read a short article that said co-enzyme Q10 can improve motility has anyone ever heard that or tried it?



If you order them from the link that Mrsdh shared, it is sooooooooooooooo much cheaper: www.40fide.com 

As I said, my dh is on Co-Enzyme Q10 but I won't know the results for at least another two months since it takes vitamins 3 months to work.


----------



## Imaan

xXxLizxXx said:


> thanks girls for ur advice and input.:thumbup:
> i no we all wanna try everything we can to get pregnant!!:baby:
> im guna keep trying these pills and will tell my doctors tuesday for my next steps appointment and see what she says. wil keep ya posted xx

All the best hun, I shall let you know the outcome of my dh's results. My FS really annoyed me as she was so pesamistic about vitamins. She said "he was born like that and there ain't nothing you can do to alter it!" 

I know it can though... so many have had really positive results with vitamins (actually they had positive results with vitamins which had much lower levels than those found in Fertility Plus so I am feeling extremely optimistic) :happydance:


----------



## mrsdh

Good luck ladies :) Ive found that some fs and gps are total dinosaurs!! They say sperm count etc cannot change with supplements but it's proven with ladies on this forum who have reported their partners sperm count has dramatically got better after taking supplements. My own gp was adamant that ALL women ovulate on day 14! I showed her my charts to show that I clearly don't always ov on that day and she totally dismissed them! I think we get more accurate info from this site than some DRs ! Babydust to all xxx


----------



## Imaan

mrsdh said:


> Good luck ladies :) Ive found that some fs and gps are total dinosaurs!! They say sperm count etc cannot change with supplements but it's proven with ladies on this forum who have reported their partners sperm count has dramatically got better after taking supplements. My own gp was adamant that ALL women ovulate on day 14! I showed her my charts to show that I clearly don't always ov on that day and she totally dismissed them! I think we get more accurate info from this site than some DRs ! Babydust to all xxx

Hehehe @ dinosaurs :haha: you are so right! that is why I love this site! I cannot believe you GP did not know that! seriously, that's very worrrying. Sometimes you can sit at home and do your own research via Dr. Google... or in this case, baby and bump, and wind up knowing more than the GP!! For years I suffered with repeated UTIs, until I finally figured out why I was getting them. I have been able to manage it myself ever since. The doctors are not convinced and I have 'cured myself' though. The proof however should be pretty obvious to them since I used to get UTIs at least once every two months. 

Vitamins definately do work..., as like you said, the proof is here in black and white. 

Excited at the prospect of getting our next SA in a couple of months time.

:spermy: dust to you :haha:


----------



## mrsdh

Imaan said:


> mrsdh said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies :) Ive found that some fs and gps are total dinosaurs!! They say sperm count etc cannot change with supplements but it's proven with ladies on this forum who have reported their partners sperm count has dramatically got better after taking supplements. My own gp was adamant that ALL women ovulate on day 14! I showed her my charts to show that I clearly don't always ov on that day and she totally dismissed them! I think we get more accurate info from this site than some DRs ! Babydust to all xxx
> 
> Hehehe @ dinosaurs :haha: you are so right! that is why I love this site! I cannot believe you GP did not know that! seriously, that's very worrrying. Sometimes you can sit at home and do your own research via Dr. Google... or in this case, baby and bump, and wind up knowing more than the GP!! For years I suffered with repeated UTIs, until I finally figured out why I was getting them. I have been able to manage it myself ever since. The doctors are not convinced and I have 'cured myself' though. The proof however should be pretty obvious to them since I used to get UTIs at least once every two months.
> 
> Vitamins definately do work..., as like you said, the proof is here in black and white.
> 
> Excited at the prospect of getting our next SA in a couple of months time.
> 
> :spermy: dust to you :haha:Click to expand...

That's interesting re your UTIs. What did you do to stop another episode? I get recurrent thrush and was told by my acupuncturist to cut out sugar and foods that have yeast. When I mentioned that also to my gp, again said that was an old wives tale !! She obviously is stuck in a different era!! I know google can sometimes scare you with negatives but there is also a wealth of knowledge coming from us like minded ladies on here:) it will be interesting and telling when you next have another SA done. Fx for you that you get a speedy bfp xx


----------



## Imaan

mrsdh said:


> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsdh said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies :) Ive found that some fs and gps are total dinosaurs!! They say sperm count etc cannot change with supplements but it's proven with ladies on this forum who have reported their partners sperm count has dramatically got better after taking supplements. My own gp was adamant that ALL women ovulate on day 14! I showed her my charts to show that I clearly don't always ov on that day and she totally dismissed them! I think we get more accurate info from this site than some DRs ! Babydust to all xxx
> 
> Hehehe @ dinosaurs :haha: you are so right! that is why I love this site! I cannot believe you GP did not know that! seriously, that's very worrrying. Sometimes you can sit at home and do your own research via Dr. Google... or in this case, baby and bump, and wind up knowing more than the GP!! For years I suffered with repeated UTIs, until I finally figured out why I was getting them. I have been able to manage it myself ever since. The doctors are not convinced and I have 'cured myself' though. The proof however should be pretty obvious to them since I used to get UTIs at least once every two months.
> 
> Vitamins definately do work..., as like you said, the proof is here in black and white.
> 
> Excited at the prospect of getting our next SA in a couple of months time.
> 
> :spermy: dust to you :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That's interesting re your UTIs. What did you do to stop another episode? I get recurrent thrush and was told by my acupuncturist to cut out sugar and foods that have yeast. When I mentioned that also to my gp, again said that was an old wives tale !! She obviously is stuck in a different era!! I know google can sometimes scare you with negatives but there is also a wealth of knowledge coming from us like minded ladies on here:) it will be interesting and telling when you next have another SA done. Fx for you that you get a speedy bfp xxClick to expand...

Aw thanks hun, and wishing you all the best too! :hugs:

She definately is stuck in another era! 

Regarding the UTIs I was hospitalised once for two weeks as it went to the kidneys. I used to bleed so bad within an hour of getting a UTI and would be in agonising pain. I was also referred to a Urologist who wanted to put me on antibiotics for 6 months (but the GP told me I could either chose to treat my UTI with antibiotics or ttc, but that I couldn't do both!). There was preventative meds that she could have given me but again, she said I could eithe choose to endure the pain OR be a mother. How insensitive is that! 

I opted out of the medication. I did my research online and I read that following sex, the urinary tract gets bruised and this causes small lesions on the tract. It is then susceptible to bacteria resulting in a UTI. 

I worked out that if I time sex well then I can avoid it altogether. This was based on my theory of giving the urinary tract 'time to heal'. If there was a sudden change in frequency of sex, then I would get a UTI so now (since my dh and I are appart due to his job), I have to carefully introduce sex so that I don't bruise my urinary tract... or at least give it time to heal. So we initially abstain for 4 days and then wean it down to every other day etc. I always wash after sex too as a precaution but that alone didn't prevent them. If you know anyone else that suffers from them, then please pass on my tips! :)


----------



## mrsdh

Imaan said:


> mrsdh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imaan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsdh said:
> 
> 
> Good luck ladies :) Ive found that some fs and gps are total dinosaurs!! They say sperm count etc cannot change with supplements but it's proven with ladies on this forum who have reported their partners sperm count has dramatically got better after taking supplements. My own gp was adamant that ALL women ovulate on day 14! I showed her my charts to show that I clearly don't always ov on that day and she totally dismissed them! I think we get more accurate info from this site than some DRs ! Babydust to all xxx
> 
> Hehehe @ dinosaurs :haha: you are so right! that is why I love this site! I cannot believe you GP did not know that! seriously, that's very worrrying. Sometimes you can sit at home and do your own research via Dr. Google... or in this case, baby and bump, and wind up knowing more than the GP!! For years I suffered with repeated UTIs, until I finally figured out why I was getting them. I have been able to manage it myself ever since. The doctors are not convinced and I have 'cured myself' though. The proof however should be pretty obvious to them since I used to get UTIs at least once every two months.
> 
> Vitamins definately do work..., as like you said, the proof is here in black and white.
> 
> Excited at the prospect of getting our next SA in a couple of months time.
> 
> :spermy: dust to you :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That's interesting re your UTIs. What did you do to stop another episode? I get recurrent thrush and was told by my acupuncturist to cut out sugar and foods that have yeast. When I mentioned that also to my gp, again said that was an old wives tale !! She obviously is stuck in a different era!! I know google can sometimes scare you with negatives but there is also a wealth of knowledge coming from us like minded ladies on here:) it will be interesting and telling when you next have another SA done. Fx for you that you get a speedy bfp xxClick to expand...
> 
> Aw thanks hun, and wishing you all the best too! :hugs:
> 
> She definately is stuck in another era!
> 
> Regarding the UTIs I was hospitalised once for two weeks as it went to the kidneys. I used to bleed so bad within an hour of getting a UTI and would be in agonising pain. I was also referred to a Urologist who wanted to put me on antibiotics for 6 months (but the GP told me I could either chose to treat my UTI with antibiotics or ttc, but that I couldn't do both!). There was preventative meds that she could have given me but again, she said I could eithe choose to endure the pain OR be a mother. How insensitive is that!
> 
> I opted out of the medication. I did my research online and I read that following sex, the urinary tract gets bruised and this causes small lesions on the tract. It is then susceptible to bacteria resulting in a UTI.
> 
> I worked out that if I time sex well then I can avoid it altogether. This was based on my theory of giving the urinary tract 'time to heal'. If there was a sudden change in frequency of sex, then I would get a UTI so now (since my dh and I are appart due to his job), I have to carefully introduce sex so that I don't bruise my urinary tract... or at least give it time to heal. So we initially abstain for 4 days and then wean it down to every other day etc. I always wash after sex too as a precaution but that alone didn't prevent them. If you know anyone else that suffers from them, then please pass on my tips! :)Click to expand...

Another tactless GP:dohh: How insensitive of her. I used to suffer from cystitis on a regular basis, at my worst i would be peeing blood. Cant imagine how much pain you were in hun, that must of been awful having to be hospitalized :( The fact that you have found a way to avoid another episode is fabulous. I think my cystitis was from stress from work and also not drinking enough fluids. Well i think thats what it was as since being off work after having my DD ,i haven't had another bout,fx and touch wood!! lol
When is another SA due? x


----------



## Imaan

Thank you! :flower: yes, more than anything... it was the feeling of being totally out of control with regards to managing a 'long term' condition. It was so painful that I almost used to pass out most times and I was also on edge most of the time in case I couldn't get hold of antibiotics before the real pain set in. 

We have been ttc for 7yrs. Dh is going for a prep IUI test in mid-May to see if his :spermy: cope with the prep... if not, we will have to go straight for IVF (scary). 

Where are you at in your journey? :flower:


----------



## mrsdh

Aww Hun 7 years :hugs: you are one brave lady. You Sooooo deserve a bfp NOW. Whatever route you have to take, it's scary but you soon will have your little babe in arms :hugs:
I have been ttc more or less since my LO birth , 2.5 years ago. I guess this time round it's down to my age (40). It's bloody hard and I take my hat off to you hun for persevering,it's one hell of a roller coaster ride. Sending you a universe of babydust Hun xxxx


----------



## Imaan

Aww thank you so much :hugs: truly wishing you all the very best and looking forward to hearing about your bfp very soon :happydance:. Don't lose hope.... there are so many women who have successfully concieved beyond 40 :hugs:


----------



## mrsdh

Thank you hun :hugs: please keep me informed about your journey. Lots of love and magical babydust xx


----------

